# W5W bulb white



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ive got some osram silverstars(white version) and I want to replace the city light bulb. what bulb and where to buy from would closest match the white light without the blue tint on the bulb..


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

lance0206 said:


> Ive got some osram silverstars(white version) and I want to replace the city light bulb. what bulb and where to buy from would closest match the white light without the blue tint on the bulb..


194, 168 are the same bulbs. 168 will be brighter, but 194 is claimed to last longer, but i've used 194 in place of W5W for 2 years running on the same bulbs without a single failure.

2825 Sylvania bulb is the same thing too... fun isn't it? haha hope this helps!

autozone, walmart, advanced auto, o'reilly auto... everyone pretty much carries it


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

any particular one produce a white light without the blue tint on the bulb


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

lance0206 said:


> any particular one produce a white light without the blue tint on the bulb


neither.. they'll both be OEM yellow

only way to get white is LED, or the blue coated bulb really

If anything look into LED, if you have a late model VW/Audi look into the T10, 194 LED w/ canbus attached it will keep your codes from going off and will work great.

I have them all over my car.. only 194's i have if even a 194 is my side markers which are covered up.

http://autolumination.com/194.htm 

half way down the page they have the canbus leds


----------

